Ask HN: What do Germans invest their savings in? - scottmcdot
======
tradersam
Why do you wanna know?

~~~
scottmcdot
Seems like they're generally averse to stock investing [1] and from my
experiences living there I never heard of anyone investing in property. Banks
are offering basically 0% interest - where are they putting their savings?

[1] [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2010-09-30/why-
dont-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2010-09-30/why-dont-germans-
invest-in-stocks-businessweek-business-news-stock-market-and-financial-advice)

